# Hello from Florida!



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya 
welcome to the forum


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and nice to meet you!


----------



## itsokimablonde107 (May 6, 2008)

Hey, where in Florida are you? I'm in the Orlando area.


----------



## *Lucky*Me* (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the welcomes!

I'm in Southwest Florida (Fort Myers)...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey there, welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

